
Groupthink: How to Avoid Being Brainwashed by Your Team - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/groupthink-kills-good-ideas
======
tinaleaton
I definitely saw this issue a lot back in the agency world. The tip I like the
most is to have independent thinking sessions before (and also after) coming
together to brainstorm as a group.

